# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Piemel lengte

## vraag123

Hooi.
Ik heb een vraagje.
Ik ben 15 jaar oud en mijn lul 18cm lang
is dat niet te groot. Want elke keer als ik me eikel in m'n vriendins kont doe 
dan begint ze al gelijk te schreeuwen wat moet ik doen?
Reageer aub snel

----------


## Helgaatje

Misschien moet je dat dan maar niet doen he,....dan doet het ook geen zeer en krijg je ook geen infecties.

----------


## vraag123

Ja maar ik wil het wel en moet ik em laten verkleinen

----------


## Helgaatje

Wil je daar nu echt een antwoord op hebben?

----------


## vraag123

Ja graag

----------


## Helgaatje

Ga naar je huisarts!

----------


## vraag123

Helgaatje ben jij een vrouw

----------


## kimmo

Als dat dingetje slap is, is die kleiner, maar dan dringt die niet door in een slagroomtaart, laat staan in een kont of kut. En je moet je vriendinnetje dan maar geen zeer doen. Het is toch je lieve meisje? En niet in de kut gaan wurmen zonder voorbehoedsmiddel.

----------

